# My Masi CXSS, first few pics...



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

sweet........can I ask how much?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

OM OMG OMG>>>>>I have been lusting this bike for 2 weeks now!!!

Tell us all abou the ride, etc..

i am VERY curious to know how those 45's roll~!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> sweet........can I ask how much?


Masi list "low retail" at $850. One sweet bike!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet bike.

Your rack bolt is about to fall out.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

dave, 850 on the nose, plus my local shop 10% discount. the seat was one i had laying around (didn't care for the big masi graphic on the stock seat) and the stock tape, which was a cool sort of faux leather, was inexplicably on there right out of the box even though the cables weren't routed under it, so it needed to be removed. the tires on there are nokian hakkapeliita studded 700x40's. 

so, ride-wise this description may be a bit lacking, and i will explain why. i have never had a single speed. i have never had a cyclocross bike. so, my entire frame of reference is road bicycles. that being said, i am having a lot of fun. it is difficult to tell just how "quick" the bike is, since the tires are huge, studded, and i have yet to ride in anything but snow and ice, so my main concern has been staying upright and learning to adjust to no gears. the ride does feel nice and smooth, however on road... off road is a little jarring, but the paths were literally rutted ice, and i doubt any bike could "quiet" those sort of conditions. the stock kore components all seem pretty solid, if not exceptional, and i honestly was not even aware the company made anything but mtb parts. the handlebars are interesting, as they are shallow drop but with a bit of flare outward, presumably for control, and they have worked very well. i am still "getting to know" the bike a bit, and i'm anxious to see what it rides like on clear roads with faster tires, though here in northern pa that won't be soon.

here is my question, though. if i wanted to lighten this thing up a bit without sacrificing it's utility, what would be my priorities? i am assuming the wheels are heavy, what are some good alternatives? what about cranks? i am new to the SS community so i am a bit in the dark about a lot of components.








yikes, just noticed that rack bolt.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

what's the weight?

if you wanted to lighten it, you might try lighter stem, seatpost. you could maybe get lighter bars for it. Other than that, i am not sure (without really getting into money).
Check out Loaded USA (realcyclist.com).

It is a rigid bike: so, I doubt 'smooth' will ever be order of the day in offroad conditions.

I am not the expert (just started MTB'ing on SS 29er in August). But I am crazy about riding SS in the dirt! Honestly, I love not shifting. it gives me more time to think about whats going on in front/under me.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

That fork looks identical to the stock oem thing on my K2. If it is, it is pretty heavy. It also is pretty harsh. On the other hand it's super stiff and tracks well so I wouldn't bother changing it. Plus yours has a cool matching paint job.

For lighter weight wheels are always best but not always cheapest. I have no idea what the kore stuff ways, but it's probably average for aluminum stuff. I'm generally of the if it isn't broke don't fix it. Most of the heavy feel right now is probably coming from those tires!


----------



## PistolPete (Jun 18, 2002)

What's the chainstay clearance?Could you run 1.9's in there?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

hows your MASI working out? any new impressions to share?


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

john... the masi is great! it's in full spring commuter mode now,,, so lights, 25's for tires, clips and straps back on for the time being. the ride is really fantastic, very quick feeling but nice handling. it is probably on the heavy side, around 20 lbs or so, but weight isn't a huge issue at the moment. i'll take some new pics soon!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

tindrum said:


> john... the masi is great! it's in full spring commuter mode now,,, so lights, 25's for tires, clips and straps back on for the time being. the ride is really fantastic, very quick feeling but nice handling. it is probably on the heavy side, around 20 lbs or so, but weight isn't a huge issue at the moment. i'll take some new pics soon!


I am really glad you are enjoying it.:thumbsup: 

the lbs says they should have one in this Spring. 
Look forward to the pics.


----------



## vancouver-rider (Apr 14, 2011)

When warmer weather comes, change to lighter wheelset and tires appropriate for the type of riding you do. Things to lighten:

- Tires
- wheels
- seatpost
- fork

In that order. Its a fine frame and you'll enjoy it for a long time to come. You might find you need 2 gear ratios. A winter ratio and a summer ratio which will likely be 10 gear inches higher or more. For example, you might run 62 gear inches in the winter and 72 gear inches in the summer. Its all up to your riding preferences, fitness and geography.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i swear; i could sit and look at that bike all day, if I owned it. hawtness. hopefully, lbs gets one in so I can ride it.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah i'm looking at wheelsets now... the kore branded stock wheels seem strong but man they are heavy. any recommendations for something lighter?


----------

